# fave cookbooks



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Perhaps this has been posted before, but I'm new here and I'm wondering what's your faves... I'll start:

1) Simply French by Joel Robuchon
2) All Paula Wolfert cookbooks
3) Chez Panisse's latest cookbook
4) Julie Sahni's Indian cookbooks
5) Desserts by Nancy Silverton
6) The Olives Table by Todd English
7) The China Moon Cookbook by Barbara Tropp (Everyone says it's a difficult cookbook, but the food's really good. Perhaps it helps that I've worked there.)
8) The Greens Cookbook by Deborah Madison
9) The French Laundry Cookbook by Thomas Keller (This book angers one of my cook friends. I like it cause he's obsessed! It's a fascinating read.)
10) Marcel Desaulniers chocolate cookbook


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Epicurean by Ranhoffer
Culinary Handbook by Charles Fellows
A Selection of Dishes & Chef's Reminder by Fellows
Vegaterian Epicure (I & II) by Anna Thomas
The Curious Cook/On Food & Cooking by Harold McGee (not really cook books, but...)
The Man who Ate Everything by Jeffery Steingarten (not a cook book, exactly, but close enough)

[This message has been edited by Jim (edited August 20, 2000).]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hands down, Escoffier!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hard to pick a favourites. I love all cookbooks. If I had to pick just a few I would say The Cook And The Gardener. Great recipes and a very poetic book. Makes you wish you were in France. I love the Lenotre books for pastry and Le Larousse Gastronomique for the history. But there is this great Italian book too and another great Frech one... 


I can't make up my mind!

Sisi


Sisi


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Larousse


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Thrill of the Grill, Schlesinger (Cambridge, Mass.'s East Coast Grill) and Willoughby, for me the initiation into the technique and philosophy of barbecue and other delights of the fire. For the neophyte I suppose, not the pro, but then that's who I am.

Sundays at Moosewood, for a great introduction to the (vegetarian) basic tastes of a dozen world cuisines.

Put the two together, you go from tofu pot pie to 20-hour barbecued beef brisket. Now there's range for ya.


----------

